# RIP my darling Doug



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

Goodbye my beautiful Doug. Thankyou for 9 wonderful years. You will always be in my heart


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Hope your ok


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

Veeny said:


> Sorry for your loss. Hope your ok


Thanks. I miss him terribly, but I have lots of lovely memories


----------

